# Seiko Skx013 - Need To 'Polish' The Crystal



## Impster (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm doing a spot of cleaning and general tidy up (external) of my mid size diver - a Seiko SKX013.

Had this watch for about 17 months now - really like it - my first 'reputable' automatic watch. I only adjust the time on it every 2-3 weeks as it keeps excellent tim - and even then it's only a minute or so a month.

I've cleaned the bracelet using toothpaste and a toothbrush which has brought it up a treat, I'm tempted to try to clean the watch case itself also using some autosol (if this isn't a good idea please tell me ASAP!!!).

The 'face' of the bezel needs a bit of work (it's had a couple of knocks during it's life) which I should be able to improve on, but there's a damn scratch (only a small annoying one) on the crystal which most people would miss, but I see it every time i check what time it is.

Any tips on what i need to use, and how to clean/polish it?

I believe the watch is 10 years old this June according to the serial number, as far as I know it's never been serviced - but keeps excellent time.

Many thanks in anticipation of your replies hopefully!

Impster


----------



## Impster (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's a pic. You can just about make the scratch out above the 6 o clock marker.










Impster


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Impster said:


> I'm doing a spot of cleaning and general tidy up (external) of my mid size diver - a Seiko SKX013.
> 
> .... but there's a damn scratch (only a small annoying one) on the crystal ....
> 
> Any tips on what i need to use, and how to clean/polish it?


There is no way, unfortunately, that you can 'polish out' a scratch in a Seiko Hardlex crystal. 

If it bothers you that much, I suggest you replace the crystal, or have it replaced.

It's Seiko part number *280P53HN02* - as used on most of the SEIKO 7S26 Divers.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> There is no way, unfortunately, that you can 'polish out' a scratch in a Seiko Hardlex crystal.
> 
> If it bothers you that much, I suggest you replace the crystal, or have it replaced.
> 
> It's Seiko part number *280P53HN02* - as used on most of the SEIKO 7S26 Divers.


There is oodle on google if you query Hardlex vs Sapphire.

But SeikoFan is right. The consensus is that it is cheaper to replace than polish w/o altering the shape of the crystal.


----------



## Impster (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh well. At least I know now. I'll just enjoy it as it is then!

(Bear with me - I'm a beginner when it comes to taking watches more seriously)

Many thanks 

Impster


----------



## jezz59 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi

its a Seiko hardlex crystal which lives up to its name ie hard. its taken a bit of a knock at some point to mark it. Your not going to be able to remove a scratch from a crystal of this quality on a "home remedy" basis(In my experience).You are clearly and justifiably fond of this fine Seiko, my humble advice would be to have a Seiko replacement carried out,or, make enquiries,at any decent high street jewellers or online service to have a saphire crystal replacement.It may very well prove to be more cost effective than one would assume. Keep the autosol away from the watch case, it will cosmetically shine it up, but willnot eliminate deep scratches,the paste and dust particles (from the buffing) will infultrate the bezzel ratchet and crown screw,back plate threads and lugs to the entire detriment of the watch!.Tread carefully,condider having the watch professionally refurbished.


----------



## Impster (Sep 28, 2008)

thanks for the advice re the autosol.

I'm happy to live with the scratch on the crystal to be honest. It's a watch that's worn everyday and enjoyed.

I'll give it the occasional clean with non-abrasives, and when it starts playing up I'll definatelly get it serviced by a pro.

Again - many thanks from a complete watch novice.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> If it bothers you that much, I suggest you replace the crystal, or have it replaced.
> 
> It's Seiko part number *280P53HN02* - as used on most of the SEIKO 7S26 Divers.





Impster said:


> I'm happy to live with the scratch on the crystal to be honest.


I forgot to add, that if you do subsequently decide you want to replace the crystal ....

or even to have it replaced for you, professionally, it shouldn't be a major expense. :huh:

Seiko Hardlex crystal, p/n *280P53HN02* is available from Cousins UK -

under their part number *S18315* - for the princely sum of Â£5.95 + VAT.


----------



## Impster (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for that - I thought a crystal would cost more.

Interestingly, I dug out my old cheap and cheerful analogue Lorus Quartz watch last night to see if it was still running. I last looked at it on the morning i received my seiko through the post, and haven't worn it since. In 18 months, it's only 1 minute and 2 seconds slow (checked against the GMT website).

Still, it doesn't have the charm to my mind of a self winding automatic.

Impster


----------

